# Your girlfriend doesn't want her friends to know you are an UBER driver. What do you say?



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

My girlfriends friends think I'm a teacher.

What do you people say? I can't be the only one in hiding.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Who told your girlfriends friends you are a teacher?
Who told your girlfriend you are a teacher?

Tell the truth. Be proud of who you are. Find a real girl that appreciates you - not your job.
Don't be a phony.
Don't hang out with status conscious phony's.

Be a real man


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Who told your girlfriends friends you are a teacher?
> Who told your girlfriend you are a teacher?
> 
> Tell the truth. Be proud of who you are. Find a real girl that appreciates you - not your job.
> ...


My girlfriend told me to tell them.

lol I don't want anyone to know I'm an UBER driver either. Life has really slapped you if you are an UBER driver. Would you tell someone you worked at McDonald's?


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

my gf is as broke as me, and she's unable to nab a guy w/ $

so i just keep it real at that point


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

simpsonsverytall said:


> my gf is as broke as me, and she's unable to nab a guy w/ $
> 
> so i just keep it real at that point


Oh well my girlfriend makes a lot of money, and so do her friends. I'm highly educated but have always been super under employed. I need to find a waitress GF.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> My girlfriend told me to tell them.
> 
> lol I don't want anyone to know I'm an UBER driver either. Life has really slapped you if you are an UBER driver. Would you tell someone you worked at McDonald's?


I might tell them its none of their business, because it isn't. 
My job does not define me. 
I don't live for other people's opinion of me.
I don't hang with judgmental phony people.

If that works for you, good on ya. But I've never seen anyone happy being anything other than themselves


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> My girlfriend told me to tell them.
> 
> lol I don't want anyone to know I'm an UBER driver either. Life has really slapped you if you are an UBER driver. Would you tell someone you worked at McDonald's?


I tell other Uber drivers that I work at McDonalds.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> I might tell them its none of their business, because it isn't.
> My job does not define me.
> I don't live for other people's opinion of me.
> I don't hang with judgmental phony people.
> ...


I'm pretty happy being a teacher in my fake life. I'd way rather have rich hot girls think I'm a teacher than an UBER driver. If I didn't care about getting laid, I'd probably tell them I was an UBER driver.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

How about you're a Chauffeur with many private clients. Maybe that sounds better. Of course, due to the privacy of my important client base I can't reveal any other details.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

grams777 said:


> How about you're a Chauffeur with many private clients. Maybe that sounds better.


Nah, still a servant. A teacher is respectable plus they know I have NO MONEY, so they don't expect me to pick up the bill when out to eat which is awesome.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Who told your girlfriends friends you are a teacher?
> Who told your girlfriend you are a teacher?
> 
> Tell the truth. Be proud of who you are. Find a real girl that appreciates you - not your job.
> ...


Blah, if you're getting laid who gives a bleep what you're tell the broad. Enjoy yourself and get your bleep weet. All is fair in love and war. I had a human Resource friend who went to Miami and told this hot latina chick he was a doctor. Think he had a guilty feeling in the morning after having the time of his life? Hell no


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Would you tell someone you worked at McDonald's?


My niece works for McDonalds and is very proud of that. Only difference is that she started there in 1989 when she was 16, and after very hard work and company tuition assistance she is now a regional VP of Marketing making well over $300k with bonuses. So I guess working at McDonalds is better then driving for Uber.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> My girlfriends friends think I'm a teacher.
> 
> What do you people say? I can't be the only one in hiding.


I'm a professional photographer and jazz musican, still do it on the side, but I can't do weddings anymore, due to a bad back. 
I dont' tell her what to say to people, but I doubt she tells them I'm driving for Uber. Frankly, I dont' give a damn if anyone knows I drive for UBer. It's honest work, and I find no reason to apologize for doing it. For years, I drove a cab, and had no trouble telling people I was a cabbie, in a company of professionals and more accomplished people. I'm an artist, jazz musician, composer, photographer, and making money in the arts is rough, and people know it, I show them my artistic accomplishments, and they are amazed, and that puts and end ot the "you're a cabbie/uber-er you must be a loser" BS.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> I'm a professional photographer and jazz musican, still do it on the side, but I can't do weddings anymore, due to a bad back.
> I dont' tell her what to say to people, but I doubt she tells them I'm driving for Uber. Frankly, I dont' give a damn if anyone knows I drive for UBer. It's honest work, and I find no reason to apologize for doing it. For years, I drove a cab, and had no trouble telling people I was a cabbie, in a company of professionals and more accomplished people. I'm an artist, jazz musician, composer, photographer, and making money in the arts is rough, and people know it, I show them my artistic accomplishments, and they are amazed, and that puts and end ot the "you're a cabbie/uber-er you must be a loser" BS.


Oscar, I have always loved and respected your post. I can tell that you came from the old school days of hard work and honor. The days when our fathers put the fear of God in us to succeed in whatever endeavor we chose. I just wish that many others will adhere to your post as I have. God Bless


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Hell I am actually proud to be a cabbie and everyone of my friends and family know it they ask I tell then they give me a look like...really?....I say yes after 15 yrs in service I get retirement from Uncle Sam on top of $42k a year for driving a car.....then they say oh ok I guess you get what you get.......I smile and say yes I do.....my father in law used to look down on me but after I told him don't worry about his daughter he shut up...


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

shiftydrake said:


> Hell I am actually proud to be a cabbie and everyone of my friends and family know it they ask I tell then they give me a look like...really?....I say yes after 15 yrs in service I get retirement from Uncle Sam on top of $42k a year for driving a car.....then they say oh ok I guess you get what you get.......I smile and say yes I do.....my father in law used to look down on me but after I told him don't worry about his daughter he shut up...


Hey shiftydrake, I've always admired your work ethic. By your post I could tell that you never settle for 2nd best. I'm glad that your career has been good for you. I wish you continued success and stay safe. Keep being a great person by continually caring for your dogs.
Best Wishes, SEAL Team 5


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Getting caught will be far more embarrassing.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

What would I say?

"Walk."


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Hey shiftydrake, I've always admired your work ethic. By your post I could tell that you never settle for 2nd best. I'm glad that your career has been good for you. I wish you continued success and stay safe. Keep being a great person by continually caring for your dogs.
> Best Wishes, SEAL Team 5


Glad the navy seal is so proud of UBER drivers and their work ethic. I thought it was tough to be a navy seal.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

You are not just an Uber. You are also a person. That's what I would say.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Glad the navy seal is so proud of UBER drivers and their work ethic. I thought it was tough to be a navy seal.


Actually it's tough to be a hard working American. With all the pitfalls of this country and the apathy of our youth, it's refreshing to see people going strong. And in conclusion, shiftydrake has been a cab driver for many years. He's been operating a cab and contributing to this country for years. I just wish allot more Americans were like him.
And yes it is tough to be a SEAL. But it's also tough to be a good parent. I would much rather see 1 million good parents then 1 good SEAL.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

is your girlfriend hot?


----------



## jeep45238 (Oct 6, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> My girlfriends friends think I'm a teacher.
> 
> What do you people say? I can't be the only one in hiding.


You two have bigger issues to sort out. If you two have this sort of trust issues related to what you do for work, how do you think you'll fare long term?

Time to have a serious heart to heart about your future together in my opinion.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

vesolehome said:


> is your girlfriend hot?


"Don't cha wish your girlfriend was hot like me"


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Thank you SEAL Team 5 I appreciate the sentiment and words of encouragement I do my best as I tell people and when people thank me for my service I tell them "no need to thank me I was just doing my job...I am no hero the true hero's are the one's that never came home."..........you know the saying.....All gave some...Some gave ALL!!


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Honestly, I could not be with someone that was that obsessed with money, social status, etc. If she doesn't like you for you then I'd be out the door. If she is just some chick you are banging, that would be one thing, but you said your "girlfriend". There is a big difference between someone who is ashamed of what you do vs. someone who is supportive of you as you try and better yourself. Speaking of which, in another thread you mentioned you were done with Uber and on to bigger and better things, so why is this even a topic? (Other than the fact I personally would leave someone like your girlfriend as part of my life improvement plan)


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I'm pretty happy being a teacher in my fake life. I'd way rather have rich hot girls think I'm a teacher than an UBER driver. If I didn't care about getting laid, I'd probably tell them I was an UBER driver.


Be an alpha male! Do want you want to do for money.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Glad the navy seal is so proud of UBER drivers and their work ethic. I thought it was tough to be a navy seal.


I don't think he was really a Seal. Maybe in call of duty.


----------



## SurgeOrSelect (Nov 19, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> My girlfriends friends think I'm a teacher.
> 
> What do you people say? I can't be the only one in hiding.


Get some pride in yourself man. Be proud of who you are. The job doesn't make the man. Screw your girlfriends friends.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Honestly, I could not be with someone that was that obsessed with money, social status, etc. If she doesn't like you for you then I'd be out the door. If she is just some chick you are banging, that would be one thing, but you said your "girlfriend". There is a big difference between someone who is ashamed of what you do vs. someone who is supportive of you as you try and better yourself. Speaking of which, in another thread you mentioned you were done with Uber and on to bigger and better things, so why is this even a topic? (Other than the fact I personally would leave someone like your girlfriend as part of my life improvement plan)


I don't think any woman on earth wants their boyfriend to be an UBER driver. Me personally I don't want anyone knowing either.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

vesolehome said:


> is your girlfriend hot?


Yes and all her girlfriends who are hot like me and respect me. Nothing is worse than telling people you are an UBER driver. Just look at the commercials UBER is running. It's not even a job, it's a gig or a side hustle. To say you are a full time UBER driver is a joke.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

SurgeOrSelect said:


> Get some pride in yourself man. Be proud of who you are. The job doesn't make the man.


That is awesome advice. "Be proud of who you are." You got that right brother. Stand tall and do your best everyday. I love your post.


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Would you tell someone you worked at McDonald's?


Hell yes. IDGAF what someone else thinks of me or where I work. What should matter is me as a person and how I treat you as a person.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Yes and all her girlfriends who are hot like me and respect me. Nothing is worse than telling people you are an UBER driver. Just look at the commercials UBER is running. It's not even a job, it's a gig or a side hustle. To say you are a full time UBER driver is a joke.


You should just say "I'm a legitimate businessman." And leave it at that.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> My girlfriends friends think I'm a teacher.
> 
> What do you people say? I can't be the only one in hiding.


(If you don't have one already) Grow a beard and tell them you're self employed and at the moment you're doing some work involving apps for a San Francisco based tech company.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana, are you just here to troll? Uber may not pay particularly well, but it is honest work, and everyone knows that the job market is pretty damned awful, (and has been for years).

I am hopeful that the economy will improve enough this year that employers will no longer get to choose from among grossly overqualified applicants for entry level positions in their organizations anymore, and then a whole lot of us will be able to delete Travis' shady app from our phones for good! In the meantime, it can pay the bills, and I am not ashamed of using it; especially when I know I do a great job, and get the tips to prove it.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

supernaut said:


> Steveyoungerthanmontana, are you just here to troll? Uber may not pay particularly well, but it is honest work, and everyone knows that the job market is pretty damned awful, (and has been for years).
> 
> I am hopeful that the economy will improve enough this year that employers will no longer get to choose from among grossly overqualified applicants for entry level positions in their organizations anymore, and then a whole lot of us will be able to delete Travis' shady app from our phones for good! In the meantime, it can pay the bills, and I am not ashamed of using it; especially when I know I do a great job, and get the tips to prove it.


How can I troll myself? It's a legitamte question. If you think I'm the only one hiding that they are an UBER driver in the United States, than you are sorely mistaken.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> How can I troll myself? It's a legitamte question. If you think I'm the only one hiding that they are an UBER driver in the United States, than you are sorely mistaken.


You're trolling the rest of us. You are the only alleged Uber driver I've seen who is obsessed with viciously belittling himself and the industry. A whole lot of us don't like this "side hustle", but we do what we have to and aren't ashamed of it.

What other jobs are you "too good for"?


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> How can I troll myself? It's a legitamte question. If you think I'm the only one hiding that they are an UBER driver in the United States, than you are sorely mistaken.


Then don't do it. Never do something you are ashamed of.

That includes this girl. Tell her all the drunk strippers you pick up certainly know you are an Uber driver and they have no problem ****ing you.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

His girlfriend's friends don't really respect her, do they? They have a personal relationship, not a business partnership, yet they care more about his status in western civilization's status game, than if he's a good partner. _They_ may choose by status, but if they respected her, they'd respect that it's about the person for her.

And she doesn't respect herself enough to have better friends. She'd rather socialize with a lie. OP obviously doesn't care that much, since he has a gf and is still caring about getting laid. And if these girls are rich, it seems they can afford to not worry as much about earning potential since they don't need the extra paycheck. (or he's one of those people that calls people with high earning jobs, rich.) I assumed I'd have a better chance with rich girls for this very reason, but I guess maybe my logic is failing the reality test. It doesn't work that way does it? But at least I'm very modern and believe in equality. It's my right as a man to marry for money.


supernaut said:


> You're trolling the rest of us. You are the only alleged Uber driver I've seen who is obsessed with viciously belittling himself and the industry. A whole lot of us don't like this "side hustle", but we do what we have to and aren't ashamed of it.


Really, the _only_ one? I've seen others on this very forum.

And I don't think he said he's ashamed. He said his girlfriend is, in front of her friends. They may not be ashamed so much as they know their friends would be. And, they have those kind of friends. What if they're not even ashamed, but still lie cuz they need those friends so much? I think that's something else besides being ashamed. Something maybe worse (not morally or anything, just sad for them. Eventually. He claims it's all great).


----------



## MissDolly (Jan 2, 2017)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> My girlfriends friends think I'm a teacher.
> 
> What do you people say? I can't be the only one in hiding.


There is no shame in making an honest living!


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

supernaut said:


> You're trolling the rest of us. You are the only alleged Uber driver I've seen who is obsessed with viciously belittling himself and the industry. A whole lot of us don't like this "side hustle", but we do what we have to and aren't ashamed of it.
> 
> What other jobs are you "too good for"?


Well if you are proud to be an UBER driver, this isn't for you, and go on being a good car slave for UBER.

Trust me when I say there are many of us who aren't proud of the cards we have been dealt.

I just have enough --- to admit it. All you people saying stand up and be proud, I say of what? Of getting exploited? Of getting taken advantage of? Give me a break, we aren't even aloud to accept tips!!!! People like you is why things will never change. Too many people thinking there is honor in shoveling manure of the rich.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

MissDolly said:


> There is no shame in making an honest living!


You've never lived in America, then. There is plenty of shame. With no formal aristocratic class, and a culture that believes you should spend most waking hours working*, how else do people know who to look down on if not what kind of work they do? I think you mean, _You_ feel no shame in making an honest living.
and I am a nitpicking ahole. cuz I agree. 
*If you don't think we believe that, just wait the next time French people win some demand for less work hours, or no work emails on the weekend or somesuch, and see how yr American friends scoff at them for wanting to work less of their lives away, like they are wrong to demand living wages while also having some time to enjoy non-exhausted leisure time.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

MissDolly said:


> There is no shame in making an honest living!


There is shame in being taken advantage of.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Tell them Yes you are driving Uber, making $10K a month, and want to sign them all up to do it. Time to use your referral code man.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Well if you are proud to be an UBER driver, this isn't for you, and go on being a good car slave for UBER.
> 
> Trust me when I say there are many of us who aren't proud of the cards we have been dealt.
> 
> I just have enough --- to admit it. All you people saying stand up and be proud, I say of what? Of getting exploited? Of getting taken advantage of? Give me a break, we aren't even aloud to accept tips!!!! People like you is why things will never change. Too many people thinking there is honor in shoveling manure of the rich.


I drive for Lyft, champ, and I make enough in tips to offset their fees, (average 20%+).

I'm no one's slave, but you keep wallowing in self pity. You seem to enjoy it.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Well if you are proud to be an UBER driver, this isn't for you, and go on being a good car slave for UBER.
> 
> Trust me when I say there are many of us who aren't proud of the cards we have been dealt.
> 
> I just have enough --- to admit it. All you people saying stand up and be proud, I say of what? Of getting exploited? Of getting taken advantage of? Give me a break, we aren't even aloud to accept tips!!!! People like you is why things will never change. Too many people thinking there is honor in shoveling manure of the rich.


No. They mean they are proud of taking care of themselves by any means possible. They aren't cheating anyone. Maybe you aren't proud, but if you're ashamed, maybe you should quit. I'm not proud either, but I get what they're saying. They aren't specifically proud about Ubering, but about doing what they have to do to get by. Many jobs are about shoveling rich people's manure. Since like some-yearBC.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I'd wash my car if I could afford to.
> 
> Lol no way I'm getting my car cleaned every week for already spoiled UBER customers. I barely made 400 last week, I'm not gonna pay 20 dollars a week on a car wash too.
> 
> ...


After reading some of his other posts and then the one above from the "washing car thread", I commented that he sounds like a truly miserable person. This new thread just furthers my assertion. He says he "loathes" rich people, then post this nonsense about his gf's friends. It just appears to me that he is the type of person who is jealous of anybody else'e success, while blaming everyone but himself as to why he himself is not successful. I get that Uber is not a way to become truly successful, unless you are doing it while bettering yourself in other fields. I'd rather NOT be doing Uber, but I'm not ashamed of it. It is something that is a necessity at this time in my life. Will I be doing it forever? No. But while I am doing it, I will do it well and take pride in what I do. I've been dirt poor and I've had 6 figures sitting in my checking account...but through it all, I was not afraid to work hard and do what needed to be done. I'm down now, but know one day I will rebuild and be stronger than ever. Maybe it is because I am a little older and grew up a little differently, but I have never thought any job was "beneath me". Which is why I have never been the type of person who treats people like they are just "the help" and unworthy of my respect or thoughtfulness.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Can we just shovel the manure ON the rich, now?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

That sucks man. At least most Uber Drivers are money motivated.


----------



## UberChicago80 (Dec 22, 2016)

Not only do you have to be forever reminded to take off your trade dress when around them, but also hide your mints, water and aux cord. They are a sure sign you drive Uber with 5* service


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

jp300h said:


> After reading some of his other posts and then the one above from the "washing car thread", I commented that he sounds like a truly miserable person. This new thread just furthers my assertion. He says he "loathes" rich people, then post this nonsense about his gf's friends. It just appears to me that he is the type of person who is jealous of anybody else'e success, while blaming everyone but himself as to why he himself is not successful. I get that Uber is not a way to become truly successful, unless you are doing it while bettering yourself in other fields. I'd rather NOT be doing Uber, but I'm not ashamed of it. It is something that is a necessity at this time in my life. Will I be doing it forever? No. But while I am doing it, I will do it well and take pride in what I do. I've been dirt poor and I've had 6 figures sitting in my checking account...but through it all, I was not afraid to work hard and do what needed to be done. I'm down now, but know one day I will rebuild and be stronger than ever. Maybe it is because I am a little older and grew up a little differently, but I have never thought any job was "beneath me". Which is why I have never been the type of person who treats people like they are just "the help" and unworthy of my respect or thoughtfulness.


Oh, crap, that guy's the OP! That's hilarious. He's pathetic. It all makes more sense now. You can't talk to poeple who sincerely believe in status world. He isn't hearing you . He's a true believer. Like, I use to try to reason people out of their jesus beliefs, cuz it worked for me. Just a little reason and I was like "oh man, that stuff isn't true", but I wasn't a whole hearted, deep down believer. I'm just not wired to be that way. Many humans are. And status world is just as much a belief system as any religion ever was. This guy is a true beleiver.

And don't use "the rich" and "the successful" like they're synonymous. Many who are successful aren't rich, and way too many who are rich are just lucky people. And you know dam well too many don't realize that.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> That sucks man. At least most Uber Drivers are money motivated.


I'm not. It's invisible numbers. I have to constantly remind myself I need the stuff. It's not motivating at all. Maybe I have trouble grasping abstract value.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Strange Fruit said:


> Oh, crap, that guy's the OP! That's hilarious. He's pathetic. It all makes more sense now. You can't talk to poeple who sincerely believe in status world. He isn't hearing you . He's a true believer. Like, I use to try to reason people out of their jesus beliefs, cuz it worked for me. Just a little reason and I was like "oh man, that stuff isn't true", but I wasn't a whole hearted, deep down believer. I'm just not wired to be that way. Many humans are. And status world is just as much a belief system as any religion ever was. This guy is a true beleiver.
> 
> And don't use "the rich" and "the successful" like they're synonymous. Many who are successful aren't rich, and way too many who are rich are just lucky people. And you know dam well too many don't realize that.


Strange Fruit, you know when I see a lot of modern movies, especially comedies or Love movies, it seems like they plant social status into everyones heads. You're right, he lives in that bubble. And my sister is kind of like that. She tries to act nice to people, but behind everyone's back, she's always judging people. She was even telling my friend to his face that he needs to do better. It's quite sad to listen to people who live in this bubble.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Give me a break, we aren't even aloud to accept tips!!!!


You're allowed to accept tips. I've been doing it for 3 years now. I mean, not often, not often at all, and even less than in the first year, but you are definitely allowed to. Does yr shame keep you from accepting tips? Like, _that_ is not allowing you to? That's just you, not we.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Strange Fruit said:


> Oh, crap, that guy's the OP! That's hilarious. He's pathetic. It all makes more sense now. You can't talk to poeple who sincerely believe in status world. He isn't hearing you . He's a true believer. Like, I use to try to reason people out of their jesus beliefs, cuz it worked for me. Just a little reason and I was like "oh man, that stuff isn't true", but I wasn't a whole hearted, deep down believer. I'm just not wired to be that way. Many humans are. And status world is just as much a belief system as any religion ever was. This guy is a true beleiver.
> 
> And don't use "the rich" and "the successful" like they're synonymous. Many who are successful aren't rich, and way too many who are rich are just lucky people. And you know dam well too many don't realize that.


You are absolutely correct, there is a difference between rich and successful. I have 1000x more respect for a housekeeper at Motel 6 and us lowly uber drivers than some of the d-bags born with a silver spoon in their mouth, never having to do a day's work in their life because they have a 7 figure trust fund account. I only quoted "the rich" per OP's original comment. He has no idea what the guy he drove to the Tesla dealership has been through to get to that point in his life. I've had extremely wealthy pax in my car. Some were good people, some were complete d-bags. But I judged them on their character, not on their wealth.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Strange Fruit this guy is ashamed to be an Uber Driver. But when I told family and friends I was driving, they seem to get very interested in knowing more and were very curious. Said they thought about doing it themselves. So is Uber really that shameful, or just shameful in a certain culture?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> My girlfriends friends think I'm a teacher.
> 
> What do you people say? I can't be the only one in hiding.


So did your girlfriend know you when you drove a cab? Was that okay with her and her friends? Or were you a teacher then as well?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

What's shameful is the fact that people look down at people who make an honest living. Shouldn't these condescending people also be looked down upon for being so shameful?


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Strange Fruit, you know when I see a lot of modern movies, especially comedies or Love movies, it seems like they plant social status into everyones heads. You're right, he lives in that bubble. And my sister is kind of like that. She tries to act nice to people, but behind everyone's back, she's always judging people. She was even telling my friend to his face that he needs to do better. It's quite sad to listen to people who live in this bubble.


They do. Not just modern, but I think the attitude has only escalated, so maybe more blatant in modern movies, shows, etc. It's just how culture works. A culture shares certain values, and the stories shared and written by people from that culture are like the gene pool for those values (or meme pool, that's what a meme is, a bit of culture that spreads through human minds, like genes spread through bodies mixing DNA. See Richard Dawkin's _The Selfish Gene_ last chapter). It has deep roots in America. The Puritans believed that everyone was preordained at birth as either worthy of heaven or not. Those worthy were in the minority and there was no sure way to tell, but it was assumed that god would care for those worthy of salvation, so obviously those who were doing well materially must be the righteous ones. Status seems like a natural feature of humanity, but it's sad Americans care less about character, but love the wolf of wall street. 


DRider85 said:


> Strange Fruit this guy is ashamed to be an Uber Driver. But when I told family and friends I was driving, they seem to get very interested in knowing more and were very curious. Said they thought about doing it themselves. So is Uber really that shameful, or just shameful in a certain culture?


Of course, story telling is expensive, so most of those with access to it are those who benefit from this value system. There are plenty of us who are sick of it. There's a bunch of peopel just on this forum who obviously have a different attitude. Tho there are also people using the free service, youtube, to show themselves unpacking consumer goods. Like some spiritual ritual, but it's shopping and showing off yr scores. And people freaking watch it! I mean, I guess they do. I've never met anyone who does.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Strange Fruit said:


> You've never lived in America, then. There is plenty of shame. With no formal aristocratic class, and a culture that believes you should spend most waking hours working*, how else do people know who to look down on if not what kind of work they do? I think you mean, _You_ feel no shame in making an honest living.
> and I am a nitpicking ahole. cuz I agree.
> *If you don't think we believe that, just wait the next time French people win some demand for less work hours, or no work emails on the weekend or somesuch, and see how yr American friends scoff at them for wanting to work less of their lives away, like they are wrong to demand living wages while also having some time to enjoy non-exhausted leisure time.


I agree. All of these people complaining are from the fifties when America was supposedly great. They still can't fathom what's actually going on in this day and age. I'm a millienal here to tell you you are being exploited.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I agree. All of these people complaining are from the fifties when America was supposedly great. They still can't fathom what's actually going on in this day and age. I'm a millienal here to tell you you are being exploited.


I thought it was the millinials complaining? It's older people complaining? What about your friends?

Also, the people looking down on UBer are not the ones paying the bills for us.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> So did your girlfriend know you when you drove a cab? Was that okay with her and her friends? Or were you a teacher then as well?


Actually we both worked together at the time, she was above me slightly, and I was underemployed as usual with college degree in hand and still no good job. All the other girls really liked me, but the bosses who were male loathed me because I was beneath them dating one of the girls above me, and all their friends liked me. When I left to become an UBER driver, because I was sick of getting treated like crap by management, we told them all it was because I became a teacher, not an UBER driver.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I thought it was the millinials complaining? It's older people complaining? What about your friends?
> 
> Also, the people looking down on UBer are not the ones paying the bills for us.


No I think millennials generally know corporations are corrupt, where as boomers still think it's all about hard work, and luck has nothing to do with it.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> No I think millennials generally know corporations are corrupt, where as boomers still think it's all about hard work, and luck has nothing to do with it.


Then why you worried about your millennial friends? I just saw a movie WHY HIM. Shows the contrast in beliefs between the baby boomers and the millenials.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I agree. All of these people complaining are from the fifties when America was supposedly great. They still can't fathom what's actually going on in this day and age. I'm a millienal here to tell you you are being exploited.


The fifties when high school graduates could commit to a company and be taken care of, and have not financially desperate lives. Things are different. And, all over the forum you find people acknowledging that they are exploited by Uber. But I still don't respect anyone who looks down on me for how I earn money. And all wealth came from exploitation. Uber is a minor issue in the world. Exploitation of humans has been the norm for millenia. I think most people would feel more ashamed having to lie about who they are. You're so lacking in character that all you have is that yr an Uber driver. That _is_ sad. You even call yourself a millenial. You're so locked up in their belief system. Try thinking for your self. Status world is shallow and sad. It goes nowhere. A millenial is just a category, a demographic, a 'between this age and this age'. It doesn't define you in any way. I'm whatever category came before millenial, but what yr point was is that you are in a different economic world than "when america was great". And America was great then cuz we were home to the greatest global exploiters. Sucking up the rest of the world's resources just cuz we happened to get the technology & power first. Instead of lifting the rest of the world, they exploited and the American's benefited. God bless Africa. Now those rich exploiters don't need America as a home. They've moved on and we're left back more like much of the world always existed, to be more exploited by business that plays on an international scale. And they're bigger than ever. The world's population is moving more towards peace, and this means the powers that be can rely more on economic coercion versus needing armies. And a relative handful of people have the same wealth as the bottom half of the world population. And we play the voting game to make the margins of life a little different here & there. But much of the world is exploited to different degrees. The house ***** apologizes for massa, but the field ****** can be open about their disdain. You're like the house *****, hanging with yr rich-girl friends, then complaining about exploitation. Have the --to hold their wealth in disdain. I drive some of these princesses around in SF. They aren't special people. Often just petty and boring. (now I'm starting to rant)

But while Uber exploits me, I make enough money doing a job I somewhat enjoy (I love driving. Picking up & dropping off is just the task I have to do to get paid to drive. If I could work my guitar into it somehow, it would be bliss, but I haven't figured that one out yet. But since I could spend hours on driving arcade games as a kid, the real thing is actually better.) I could have done better for myself. I try not to blame myself, cuz I could have used some ****ing wisdom & guidance as a kid. I blew a 140IQ on drugs & rock & roll, and being too angry at the world to realize there were possibly fulfilling things I could have got into. It's technically my fault, but the results are hard enough without also feeling ashamed of it. What I have learned anyways, though, is being limited to people who I have to be ashamed about who I am around, is a crappy way to exist. And what's great about Ubering is, at least if I'm being exploited, I don't have to spend every day face to face with the boss who is helping exploit me. It's like the only honest thing Uber ever says. Drivers like the independence. Many of us do.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Which generation category is Noam Chomsky in?


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> What's shameful is the fact that people look down at people who make an honest living. Shouldn't these condescending people also be looked down upon for being so shameful?


The millenial explained it. It's cuz yr being exploited. You should stop letting yrself be exploited. And maybe stop paying rent and buying food, since they won't pay you unless you let them exploit you. But at least you won't be ashamed of being exploited.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

I live in an upscale suburb of Minneapolis. I have a good full time job. My wife has a good full time job. The latest recession (I've lived through 3) took a toll on us as I am a sales guy in the IT space. I have 3 kids 2 of who are in college. A friend told me about Uber sounded interesting considering the nest was empty and my wife travels for her job. The extra money has been very helpful. At first I was thinking is this beneath me?? Then I quickly said I don't care. My kids, their friends, my friends and my family think its great. Maybe there are some in the neighborhood who look down on me but who cares they aren't my friends then. I've picked up quite a few people I know and they think its great. I have also found out there are others in my same situation doing the same thing. So my point is tell the girl and her friends yep I drive Uber. It may not be a career but that's what I do for now. If they don't like it tell them to pound sand!


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> No I think millennials generally know corporations are corrupt, where as boomers still think it's all about hard work, and luck has nothing to do with it.


Crap. And the reason I was so angry as a youth, is cuz too many people were being exploited and I didn't want to be one of them. And I was totally unreasonable (with pride, too, and I'm still sorta unreasonable). Oh well, at least I wasn't cringing around status world epoeple.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Strange Fruit you seem very wise. And you're an Uber Driver. That shows that we all come from all walks of life.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

PTUber said:


> I live in an upscale suburb of Minneapolis. I have a good full time job. My wife has a good full time job. The latest recession (I've lived through 3) took a toll on us as I am a sales guy in the IT space. I have 3 kids 2 of who are in college. A friend told me about Uber sounded interesting considering the nest was empty and my wife travels for her job. The extra money has been very helpful. At first I was thinking is this beneath me?? Then I quickly said I don't care. My kids, their friends, my friends and my family think its great. Maybe there are some in the neighborhood who look down on me but who cares they aren't my friends then. I've picked up quite a few people I know and they think its great. I have also found out there are others in my same situation doing the same thing. So my point is tell the girl and her friends yep I drive Uber. It may not be a career but that's what I do for now. If they don't like it tell them to pound sand!


"who cares, they aren't my friends". 
I wrote like a paragraph when I could have just used a sentence to say the same thing.

Yr advice is bad though. He wants the friends more than he wants to tell the truth. Cuz of the power of boners.


----------



## SmokestaXX (Dec 17, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> My girlfriend told me to tell them.
> 
> lol I don't want anyone to know I'm an UBER driver either. Life has really slapped you if you are an UBER driver. Would you tell someone you worked at McDonald's?


Start the year off with a new girlfriend.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Tell them this...


----------



## Midlife51 (Jun 6, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> My girlfriends friends think I'm a teacher.
> 
> What do you people say? I can't be the only one in hiding.


I know how you feel. I have a professional job and do Uber for Supplemental income and the Uber income really helps. Only my wife and kids knows about it and no one else. I hate for other people to find out that I do Uber on the side. It is just my personal feeling and when they ask questions where I am on the weekends I just tell them I am working overtime at my job.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Midlife51 said:


> I know how you feel. I have a professional job and do Uber for Supplemental income and the Uber income really helps. Only my wife and kids knows about it and no one else. I hate for other people to find out that I do Uber on the side. It is just my personal feeling and when they ask questions where I am on the weekends I just tell them I am working overtime at my job.


You have such a cool avatar, but yr so lame. It's the perfect opportunity to find out who yr real friends are. Wait, yr average american doesn't care. I forget about the real world sometimes. Sorry for my naivete. People are becoming rats pressing _like_ buttons for psychological feed tablets. What world was I thinking of.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Strange Fruit you seem very wise. And you're an Uber Driver. That shows that we all come from all walks of life.


Thank you. But that may just be my fingers. I'm that typical Uber driver with a past felony that everyone says shouldn't be allowed to drive, cuz we're the scum of the Earth and we should all be homeless and adoring their perfect lawfulness.



Midlife51 said:


> I know how you feel. I have a professional job and do Uber for Supplemental income and the Uber income really helps. Only my wife and kids knows about it and no one else. I hate for other people to find out that I do Uber on the side. It is just my personal feeling and when they ask questions where I am on the weekends I just tell them I am working overtime at my job.


Keep those skeletons locked deep in that closet. You actually come here to conversate with a bunch of people you condescend to. If you think that doing this job means one is a lesser person, what are you doing here talking to us? You're slumming? And if you don't think that, and you just fear the Jones's judgement, well I guess I should pity you rather than say something insulting. But now I'm judging you, along with almost everyone else here it would seem, judging by what they've been saying. There's someone to judge you no matter what you're doing.


----------



## Midlife51 (Jun 6, 2015)

Strange Fruit said:


> You have such a cool avatar, but yr so lame. It's the perfect opportunity to find out who yr real friends are. Wait, yr average american doesn't care. I forget about the real world sometimes. Sorry for my naivete. People are becoming rats pressing _like_ buttons for psychological feed tablets. What world was I thinking of.


I know average American don't care, people I met while Ubering don't care as I tell them what I do. But when you have kids and your kids have friends and friends know friends. Then it will be much easier just to keep it to yourself, wife, kids and go on with your life without interupations.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Midlife51 said:


> I know average American don't care, people I met while Ubering don't care as I tell them what I do. But when you have kids and your kids have friends and friends know friends. Then it will be much easier just to keep it to yourself, wife, kids and go on with your life without interupations.


I meant they don't care who their real friends are. It seems more important to avoid petty condescension, even if one doesn't think it's deserved. Where is there an interruption if someone _found out_ your dirty secret? Would they actually interrupt your life to stop you and say "you're doing what!"? Better to lie about it, for no apparent reason other than avoid interruption? I'm so confused. Not like it's a meaningful lie, but that just makes it sadder. "My family needs more money, so I took advantage of this little opportunity, but don't let anyone find out." And the OP is like "I'd rather be able to sleep with my girlfriends hot rich friends than tell the truth". I know I'm not the only one who thinks it's sad. What surprises me is that not everybody thinks it is. Not that what I think matters either. I'm just really fascinated at how people live in a world where they're covering up giving rides to people. It's not like there's some deep moral taboo, like it's prostitution or something. It's driving a car.

Tell him PTUber "If they don't like it, they can pound sand"


----------



## rhodytarheel (Jun 3, 2016)

I'd just get a new girlfriend.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

PTUber said:


> I live in an upscale suburb of Minneapolis. I have a good full time job. My wife has a good full time job. The latest recession (I've lived through 3) took a toll on us as I am a sales guy in the IT space. I have 3 kids 2 of who are in college. A friend told me about Uber sounded interesting considering the nest was empty and my wife travels for her job. The extra money has been very helpful. At first I was thinking is this beneath me?? Then I quickly said I don't care. My kids, their friends, my friends and my family think its great. Maybe there are some in the neighborhood who look down on me but who cares they aren't my friends then. I've picked up quite a few people I know and they think its great. I have also found out there are others in my same situation doing the same thing. So my point is tell the girl and her friends yep I drive Uber. It may not be a career but that's what I do for now. If they don't like it tell them to pound sand!


You work in IT and you UBER? That's like being on welfare when you don't need it!!!! Get off the platform and stop taking money you don't need!!!! Other people are trying to make a living here.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> You work in IT and you UBER? That's like being on welfare when you don't need it!!!! Get off the platform and stop taking money you don't need!!!! Other people are trying to make a living here.


You don't get to make demands regarding integrity.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Midlife51 said:


> I know how you feel. I have a professional job and do Uber for Supplemental income and the Uber income really helps. Only my wife and kids knows about it and no one else. I hate for other people to find out that I do Uber on the side. It is just my personal feeling and when they ask questions where I am on the weekends I just tell them I am working overtime at my job.


Me too!


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Me too!


But what are you guys doing here with us cretins who are below your station in life? I don't understand. It really is like a dirty secret? This is like going to twelve step meetings in a dingy basement for you? The shame of your sleazy secret life eats you up, so you need the company of others who understand?


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> You work in IT and you UBER? That's like being on welfare when you don't need it!!!! Get off the platform and stop taking money you don't need!!!! Other people are trying to make a living here.


It is literally NOTHING like being on welfare and not needing it. If he, I or anyone want to make additional money for whatever reason, we so deem, that is our business.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Actually we both worked together at the time, she was above me slightly, and I was underemployed as usual with college degree in hand and still no good job. All the other girls really liked me, but the bosses who were male loathed me because I was beneath them dating one of the girls above me, and all their friends liked me. When I left to become an UBER driver, because I was sick of getting treated like crap by management, we told them all it was because I became a teacher, not an UBER driver.


I gather cab driving was a side gig (since you didn't answer the question directly) while you worked at a job that you felt didn't match your skill set and college degree, "as usual." On top of that, you felt that you were loathed by your bosses, who treated you like crap because you were dating a girl who was "above you." (What is this- high school?) I suppose you are smarter than all of them as well. I don't believe a college degree is a guarantee of a good job.
I don't think you're going to get the help you need on this forum. You might find it helpful to discuss your apparent feelings of inadequacy with a professional.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> My girlfriends friends think I'm a teacher.
> 
> What do you people say? I can't be the only one in hiding.


Why say you are a teacher? You should say you are a lawyer or doctor.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Why say you are a teacher? You should say you are a lawyer or doctor.


He mentioned that being a teacher allowed him to mooch dinners due to a lack of funds.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> He mentioned that being a teacher allowed him to mooch dinners due to a lack of funds.


At the end of the day, OP is just a self-hating miserable person who's only joy in life is *****ing and complaining here.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> He mentioned that being a teacher allowed him to mooch dinners due to a lack of funds.


Did you forget this reason too?:


Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I'm pretty happy being a teacher in my fake life. I'd way rather have rich hot girls think I'm a teacher than an UBER driver. If I didn't care about getting laid, I'd probably tell them I was an UBER driver.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Strange Fruit said:


> Did you forget this reason too?:


I wonder how his girlfriend feels about that. Is he hitting on her girlfriends, since they are the ones he is trying to impress? He sounds like a real prize, doesn't he?


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

If the OP actually had a girlfriend, and his fake girlfriend had fake friends that actually cared WTF he did for a living, they would be more likely to believe that he takes tastefully artistic nude photos of teens than he is a teacher.


----------



## Himc (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm actually proud to be an uber driver

It's better then staying at home receiving government cheques.

Would she rather you stay at home doing nothing?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Himc said:


> I'm actually proud to be an uber driver
> 
> It's better then staying at home receiving government cheques.
> 
> Would she rather you stay at home doing nothing?


I think the OP was asking for advise on how to date women and be a rideshare driver. Should he admit it or not?


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

grams777 said:


> How about you're a Chauffeur with many private clients. Maybe that sounds better. Of course, due to the privacy of my important client base I can't reveal any other details.


Yes, they don't need to know your a Dollar-Store Chauffeur!


----------



## NASCAR1991 (Mar 26, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> My girlfriends friends think I'm a teacher.
> 
> What do you people say? I can't be the only one in hiding.


Tell them you just chilling for now. That's what I do.
Yet I go out all the time and not afraid to spend in San Francisco. 
They all confused of how I can afford it.
If he a mafia
Is he a dealer

Keeping them on their tows


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

If you told your girlfriend that you are a teacher and you desperately trying to scrape out a living driving for Uber then you are an idiot.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> If you told your girlfriend that you are a teacher and you desperately trying to scrape out a living driving for Uber then you are an idiot.


The GF is in on the conspiracy to get him laid, but you would have to wade through the whole thread to know that.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> My girlfriends friends think I'm a teacher.
> 
> What do you people say? I can't be the only one in hiding.


Uber Partners need to really rehabilitate their reputations, maybe get Scorsese to remake Taxi Driver to glamorize the Uber job


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Uber Partners need to really rehabilitate their reputations, maybe get Scorsese to remake Taxi Driver to glamorize the Uber job


I thought about that. It could be a parody, same scenario but slightly different. Call it UBER driver.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

jp300h said:


> It is literally NOTHING like being on welfare and not needing it. If he, I or anyone want to make additional money for whatever reason, we so deem, that is our business.


They should replace the welfare program with UBER POOl. We would have lowest amount of people taking from the system in years. Plus they would actually have to work.

Perfect idea for welfare, just make em all UBER POOL drivers. They'd find a real job in about two weeks after they had their first rude UBER customer slam their car doors.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

When people ask what I do I tell them I take care of my old mother.


----------



## mnwlkr (Nov 14, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> You work in IT and you UBER? That's like being on welfare when you don't need it!!!! Get off the platform and stop taking money you don't need!!!! Other people are trying to make a living here.


Hey Steve, I use UBER as my secondary source of income in Australia, I'm recently divorced and have got myself a new GF. My new GF knows that I want to do UBER and is supportive of it but I guess inside it's me who is a little embarrassed. There have been times when I have done UBER for a few hours and told the GF I was out with mates. We dont live together so thats ok.

My main job is a lot more respectable thankfully and I guess she would tell people thats what I do.

You're not alone Steve. I do feel your pain.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Your gf sounds line a typical uberX passenger. Time to end the trip and get a new ping.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

mnwlkr said:


> Hey Steve, I use UBER as my secondary source of income in Australia, I'm recently divorced and have got myself a new GF. My new GF knows that I want to do UBER and is supportive of it but I guess inside it's me who is a little embarrassed. There have been times when I have done UBER for a few hours and told the GF I was out with mates. We dont live together so thats ok.
> 
> My main job is a lot more respectable thankfully and I guess she would tell people thats what I do.
> 
> You're not alone Steve. I do feel your pain.


You see. I knew I wasn't the only one. Glad there is at least two people to admit. If I was you I wouldn't of even told her I did it. To a woman needing a side gig like UBER is an instant question in the back of their minds. To a woman, status and money is everything, I'd tell her that you don't do it anymore.

I know my girlfriend is pissed from time to time that I haven't found another job. She doesn't understand how the college degrees from America are useless or can be.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

NASCAR1991 said:


> Tell them you just chilling for now. That's what I do.
> Yet I go out all the time and not afraid to spend in San Francisco.
> They all confused of how I can afford it.
> If he a mafia
> ...


I should of thought of that. Always keeping it mysterious, maybe I could of made it seem like I was in the CIA. All the girls would of been all over me.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

All I know is Uber didn't exist before. It exists because of technology and phones. To all those that complain, you don't have to do Uber. What would you be doing if Uber didn't exist? Think about that for a minute. You have the ability to work anytime you want to work. Complete freedom. If we're complaining about this, I don't know what this country is coming to.

This thread sounds kinda like my kind of thread, but I just don't understand the point of it.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

jp300h said:


> It is literally NOTHING like being on welfare and not needing it. If he, I or anyone want to make additional money for whatever reason, we so deem, that is our business.


This guy is writing stuff more unbelievable than the stuff I wrote. WELFARE??????? What?????????


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> All I know is Uber didn't exist before. It exists because of technology and phones. To all those that complain, you don't have to do Uber. What would you be doing if Uber didn't exist? Think about that for a minute. You have the ability to work anytime you want to work. Complete freedom. If we're complaining about this, I don't know what this country is coming to.
> 
> This thread sounds kinda like my kind of thread, but I just don't understand the point of it.


I'd be driving a taxi cab making twelve hundred a week, with not a worry in the world of what people thought. Now I'm lucky to make 400 dollars week and have to complain to you idtiots who ruined it for everyone.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> You see. I knew I wasn't the only one. Glad there is at least two people to admit. If I was you I wouldn't of even told her I did it. To a woman needing a side gig like UBER is an instant question in the back of their minds. To a woman, status and money is everything, I'd tell her that you don't do it anymore.
> 
> I know my girlfriend is pissed from time to time that I haven't found another job. She doesn't understand how the college degrees from America are useless or can be.


So what exactly is the problem? What do you want to do?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I'd be driving a taxi cab making twelve hundred a week, with not a worry in the world of what people thought. Now I'm lucky to make 400 dollars week and have to complain to you idtiots who ruined it for everyone.


How much do you earn per hour doing Uber? I'm making 22-25.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> How much do you earn per hour doing Uber? I'm making 22-25.


I work about 30 to 35 hours in LA. Maybe this week I'll make 500 but I doubt it. Too many bad days with UBER. I hope you jokers know instead of picking up your damn phone, you could of picked up a taxi cab and made 3x what your making now. I understand UBER had good prices at the beginning, and no one knew there was gonna be price cuts, but geez your make 1/3 of what you could be making if you just never ruined for all us.

Too many of you idiots who make 60 grand a year think you need a side gig. You ruined a good business for everyone.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I work about 30 to 35 hours in LA. Maybe this week I'll make 500 but I doubt it. Too many bad days with UBER. I hope you jokers know instead of picking up your damn phone, you could of picked up a taxi cab and made 3x what your making now. I understand UBER had good prices at the beginning, and no one knew there was gonna be price cuts, but geez your make 1/3 of what you could be making if you just never ruined for all us.
> 
> Too many of you idiots who make 60 grand a year think you need a side gig. You ruined a good business for everyone.


I'm confused. So if Taxi makes 3x, then why don't you just do taxi?


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I'm confused. So if Taxi makes 3x, then why don't you just do taxi?


Lol UBER and LYFT came and made the business evaporate. I don't know how those guys make money now.

That's when I got a regular job, met that girl and her friends, then started UBER and quit that job after about two years.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Lol UBER and LYFT came and made the business evaporate. I don't know how those guys make money now.
> 
> That's when I got a regular job, met that girl and her friends, then started UBER and quit that job after about two years.


So why don't you go back to that job if you don't like Uber now?


----------



## mnwlkr (Nov 14, 2016)

Think we're getting a little off track here to what Steve originally had the issue with.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> So why don't you go back to that job if you don't like Uber now?


That job I made the same but slightly more hours, 1 hour commute each way, and a bunch idiot bosses who thought they were awesome.

The only reason I'd go back to that was for the hot girls and actual real relationships instead of knowing someone for a fifteen minute ride.

I've got four more weeks of uber and Lyft before I become a bartender. We will see how much money I make, but until then, enjoy my trolling lol.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Steve just say, ''I Drive... It's only part time.''


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Steve just say, ''I Drive... It's only part time.''


I'm not a part timer, I've been a full timer for a year. HOPEFULLY part timer soon.


----------



## Woodbury77 (Nov 30, 2016)

PTUber said:


> I live in an upscale suburb of Minneapolis. I have a good full time job. My wife has a good full time job.


In an upscale MN Suburb here as well with a great paying job, wife has a good job. I have two kids who cost a LOT and we've managed to rack up some high interest CC debt the last three years. I told my financial advisor I'm doing Uber and he thought it was a fantastic idea.

That being said I haven't told any of my neighbors what I'm doing (picked one up the other night but they just moved in recently, we hadn't met yet so they didn't know me), haven't told my in laws. I've told my parents and my wife's sister and a few others. I don't think it's that I'm ashamed I just don't want them to worry about me. I don't want them to offer to bail us out of this mess I want to work hard at this for however it takes to get my finances back together. I don't think there's anything embarrassing about driving a cab or Uber. I know I couldn't do it full time but I won't judge anyone that does.

At the end of the day based on what you told us her friends are probably making fun of you behind your back for being a teacher so just be real with them. Also not so sure you are under employed, some people have a fancy education but don't interview well and can't walk the walk and communicate. So sick of millennial excuses. Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Woodbury77 (Nov 30, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Too many of you idiots who make 60 grand a year think you need a side gig. You ruined a good business for everyone.


Dude do you want everyone against you? Oh and for those of us making 60,000 or more I might add and finding ways to make more we aren't idiots. Look in the mirror guy...


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I'm not a part timer, I've been a full timer for a year. HOPEFULLY part timer soon.


Lol I know, I used that quote from the movie DRIVE. Love that movie.

You should look up Drive 2 Uber Parody Trailer on youtube and I promise you will relate to it.


----------



## Woodbury77 (Nov 30, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> and a bunch idiot bosses who thought they were awesome.


The more I read the more I'm thinking they were awesome and you are my ex brother in law who never could hold a job because he was too educated and everyone else was wrong not him...



Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I've got four more weeks of uber and Lyft before I become a bartender. We will see how much money I make, but until then, enjoy my trolling lol.


There you go a good service job you can be proud of...


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

Big freaking deal. What is wrong with driving Uber ??? I've never looked down on uber drivers and it's a great supplement for part time work. I couldn't do it full time but I don't look down on those that do either. It's just a quick side hustle for extra cash and it works fine for me. It's supplementing me very well until I get my promotion or new job and I'm fine with that ;-)


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Actually it's tough to be a hard working American. With all the pitfalls of this country and the apathy of our youth, it's refreshing to see people going strong. And in conclusion, shiftydrake has been a cab driver for many years. He's been operating a cab and contributing to this country for years. I just wish allot more Americans were like him.
> And yes it is tough to be a SEAL. But it's also tough to be a good parent. I would much rather see 1 million good parents then 1 good SEAL.


Thank you, Seal Team 5


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Woodbury77 said:


> The more I read the more I'm thinking they were awesome and you are my ex brother in law who never could hold a job because he was too educated and everyone else was wrong not him...
> 
> There you go a good service job you can be proud of...


Yo how'd you know?! Iam your ex brother in law, boy I sure did have fun with your sister. By the way I lost her number, can I get it again? I sure would like to GET IT again!!


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> My girlfriends friends think I'm a teacher.
> 
> What do you people say? I can't be the only one in hiding.


Tell her friends that Home Depot has shovels on sale made just for digging gold. And tell your girlfriend to buy her own frozen yogurt or remind her overtime you spend a dollor on her that was an Uber buck.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> You are not just an Uber. You are also a person. That's what I would say.


I am the Uber


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

DirtyRead said:


> Tell her friends that Home Depot has shovels on sale made just for digging gold. And tell your girlfriend to buy her own frozen yogurt or remind her overtime you spend a dollor on her that was an Uber buck.


Lol she pays for me most of the time because UBER is such a joke most weeks I can barely take care of myself.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Paraphrasing Dr. King. "If your a street sweeper, you have to be the best street sweeper you can. Otherwise you fail your matriculation examination unto society."

Personally I believe life is a never ending series of compromises. My ex, best friend and house-mate was proud and supportive of me when I was making 2K a day. Same as she is now that I gross $400 a week.

If a job is a bad deal, finish it with honer and move on. If you continue to be abused and taken advantage of, thats on you alone.

Fool me once...... (shame on you. Fool me twice and I will lie like a child and pretend I hold a loftier position)

It is sad to read an adult living a bad 1970's sitcom. Seriously.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

I can't believe you guys took the bait on this one.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> My girlfriends friends think I'm a teacher.
> 
> What do you people say? I can't be the only one in hiding.


Time to get yourself a new girlfriend.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

A teacher????

My god.... that's even worse

Why not just introduce yourself as a MeterMaid?????



UberBastid said:


> Who told your girlfriends friends you are a teacher?
> Who told your girlfriend you are a teacher?
> 
> Tell the truth. Be proud of who you are. Find a real girl that appreciates you - not your job.
> ...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Trebor said:


> I don't think he was really a Seal. Maybe in call of duty.


Maybe he meant Paratrooper?


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> To a woman, status and money is everything,


No, to a bad woman that is true... you need to find a good woman.



Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I work about 30 to 35 hours in LA. Maybe this week I'll make 500 but I doubt it. Too many bad days with UBER. I hope you jokers know instead of picking up your damn phone, you could of picked up a taxi cab and made 3x what your making now. I understand UBER had good prices at the beginning, and no one knew there was gonna be price cuts, but geez your make 1/3 of what you could be making if you just never ruined for all us.
> 
> Too many of you idiots who make 60 grand a year think you need a side gig. You ruined a good business for everyone.


I'm pretty sure that the small % of people making 60 grand/yr and doing this part time are NOT what saturated the market.



Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> That job I made the same but slightly more hours, 1 hour commute each way, and a bunch idiot bosses who thought they were awesome.


Again, confirming my previous statement that you are the type of person who blames everyone but yourself for why you are not successful.



Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I've got four more weeks of uber and Lyft before I become a bartender. We will see how much money I make, but until then, enjoy my trolling lol.


Why 4 weeks? why not bar tend now?


----------



## UberEsq (Oct 14, 2016)

simpsonsverytall said:


> my gf is as broke as me, and she's unable to nab a guy w/ $
> 
> so i just keep it real at that point


Sounds like a match made in heaven. If she has no $$ why is she embarrassed by the fact you actually work (hard) for Uber? Unless she's a freak in the sheets, I'd dump this chick.


----------



## MissDolly (Jan 2, 2017)

supernaut said:


> I drive for Lyft, champ, and I make enough in tips to offset their fees, (average 20%+).
> 
> I'm no one's slave, but you keep wallowing in self pity. You seem to enjoy it.


What is Champ?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Actually we both worked together at the time, she was above me slightly, and I was underemployed as usual with college degree in hand and still no good job. All the other girls really liked me, but the bosses who were male loathed me because I was beneath them dating one of the girls above me, and all their friends liked me. When I left to become an UBER driver, because I was sick of getting treated like crap by management, we told them all it was because I became a teacher, not an UBER driver.


Honestly, they probably loathed you because you had poor work ethics and only cared about getting laid by all the pretty girls...

So now the decision is "WE... told them..." now huh?

Hating yourself must get exhausting....


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

MissDolly said:


> What is Champ?


it's like lyft, but has some cult elements.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

What type of teacher are you in your teacher persona? What subject do you teach?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Say you're a getaway driver


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Honestly, they probably loathed you because you had poor work ethics and only cared about getting laid by all the pretty girls...
> 
> So now the decision is "WE... told them..." now huh?
> 
> Hating yourself must get exhausting....


Your generation ruined America with your so called "work ethic" I'm a millennial and we don't kiss butt to climb the corporate ladder. Now fall in line dumb gen x or baby boomer, and let the millennials fix your problems!!


----------



## expoolman (Oct 7, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> My girlfriends friends think I'm a teacher.
> 
> What do you people say? I can't be the only one in hiding.


Get a better job. Get a better girlfriend.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Say you're a getaway driver


Please, please please stop with the driver references.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Please, please please stop with the driver references.


I should of just said im an underemployed underpaid driver who picks up people in his car all the while those people judge me to see if I'm worthy of continuing to work in a system that finds me easy to do away with.

Every woman would of thrown themselves at me and said "Please!!!! Take me now!!!!""


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

expoolman said:


> Get a better job. Get a better girlfriend.


True I'm working on it but so is everyone on this platform. I highly doubt anyone in here is dreaming of doing this forever.

Get a better job and a better girlfriend is everyone's dream in here. If anyone says different than they are a liar, not me however. You will always hear the truth from Steveyoungerthanmontana lol


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> What type of teacher are you in your teacher persona? What subject do you teach?


lol, AuxCord. Ethics


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> True I'm working on it but so is everyone on this platform. I highly doubt anyone in here is dreaming of doing this forever.
> 
> Get a better job and a better girlfriend is everyone's dream in here. If anyone says different than they are a liar, not me however. You will always hear the truth from Steveyoungerthanmontana lol


You never did reply to my earlier post. If you hate Uber so much, why are waiting 4 weeks to bar tend?


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Lol she pays for me most of the time because UBER is such a joke most weeks I can barely take care of myself.


I see. Well it happens to a lot of guys. Not me of course, I perform errr earn great. Try taking your time or think about baseball, Maybe practice before you go out. If nothing helps there is always the priesthood.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

My GF threatened to tell my wife I have GF, if I let her friends find out I'm an Uber driver... :/


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> I can't believe you guys took the bait on this one.


You can't believe people believed your lie? Is that what you mean? Yes, I guess it is unbelievable when a person especially strangers take you at your word. But not really, not when you think of it just like that. The thing I am smuggling to understand is why you the mastermind of this intercut rouse is shocked at your own genius. Take a bow and move over Ashton kutcher RED LEADER is the new king. Seriously it was fun. Can I sleep with your imaginary girlfriend now?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> My GF threatened to tell my wife is had a GF of I let her friends find out I'm an Uber driver... :/


Huh?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

DirtyRead said:


> You can't believe people believed your lie? Is that what you mean? Yes, I guess it is unbelievable when a person especially strangers take you at your word. But not really, not when you think of it just like that. The thing I am smuggling to understand is why you the mastermind of this intercut rouse is shocked at your own genius. Take a bow and move over Ashton kutcher RED LEADER is the new king. Seriously it was fun. Can I sleep with your imaginary girlfriend now?


LoL DR. I fell for it.

------------------------------

Side note and is funny but spell check has you "smuggling to understand"


----------



## Slow Sam (Jan 5, 2017)

NASCAR1991 said:


> If he a mafia
> Is he a dealer


"My boss really doesn't like me talking about work. Let's talk about something else." Pay cash around them. Big bills. They will shut up and you will be mysterious. Being mysterious is cool.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> LoL DR. I fell for it.
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> Side note and is funny but spell check has you "smuggling to understand"


I caught that after posting. My spell check committed suicide years ago. It left a note and everything. Blaned me for everythang.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Have a buddy who's girlfriend broke up with his wife. So now he has to pay his and the wife's house and their ex-girlfriend's apartment. 

I keep telling him, if I did that, it would be big-o'-me. 
(He doesn't think that's funny either, snork)


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Your generation ruined America with your so called "work ethic" I'm a millennial and we don't kiss butt to climb the corporate ladder. Now fall in line dumb gen x or baby boomer, and let the millennials fix your problems!!


You don't know what generation I'm in, so let's focus on two things we do know...

1) You don't know anything about me...
2) Your life sucks, you hate your life and your girlfriend is ashamed of you...

Do we have everything covered?


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> LoL DR. I fell for it.
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> Side note and is funny but spell check has you "smuggling to understand"


It was fun and I am sure there are people out there really going through this for real.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

DirtyRead said:


> I caught that after posting. My spell check committed suicide years ago. It left a note and everything. Blaned me for everythang.


LoL DR

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

DirtyRead said:


> It was fun and I am sure there are people out there really going through this for real.


2 funny and ayup!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> You don't know what generation I'm in, so let's focus on two things we do know...
> 
> 1) You don't know anything about me...


Your name is Steve and you drive a Cadillac. 



steveK2016 said:


> 2) Your life sucks, you hate your life and your girlfriend is ashamed of you...
> 
> Do we have everything covered?


I believe we already established point number 2 to be true... so yep.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> You don't know what generation I'm in, so let's focus on two things we do know...
> 
> 1) You don't know anything about me...
> 2) Your life sucks, you hate your life and your girlfriend is ashamed of you...
> ...


Lol see here we go again with your assumptions. You are UBER Select NOT UBER Pyschic lol.

You are still riding around on your high horse with that profile pic of your car lol. Go work old man!!! I thought you were supposed to be so hard working? Give me a break, go cause another recession with your dumb financial decisions.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Lol see here we go again with your assumptions. You are UBER Select NOT UBER Pyschic lol.
> 
> You are still riding around on your high horse with that profile pic of your car lol. Go work old man!!! I thought you were supposed to be so hard working? Give me a break, go cause another recession with your dumb financial decisions.


I don't have to be psychic, you've said as much in your assortment of posts on this board to deduct those three things definitively...


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Your name is Steve and you drive a Cadillac.
> 
> I believe we already established point number 2 to be true... so yep.


We know the cadialac man can't keep his wife out of his credit cards lol, she's got him working UBER to pay the bills!!! Meanwhile I bet she's sleeping with the neighbor who doesn't need to do UBER.

Hey since he wanted to be a helicopter pilot, look out for UBER Heli.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Lol see here we go again with your assumptions. You are UBER Select NOT UBER Pyschic lol.
> 
> You are still riding around on your high horse with that profile pic of your car lol. Go work old man!!! I thought you were supposed to be so hard working? Give me a break, go cause another recession with your dumb financial decisions.


I'm still wondering why you are here instead of bar tending? Speaking of which, I could really use a drink right about now


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I don't have to be psychic, you've said as much in your assortment of posts on this board to deduct those three things definitively...


Yes!! All of your assumptions are so true!!! Let me don you the king of UBERpeople forum!!!! Lol dude your old, and you do UBER. Your like the old man Wal Mart greeter except you think you are UBERpsychic. Maybe UBER will let you do palm readings to help with your wife's credit card problems.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> We know the cadialac man can't keep his wife out of his credit cards lol, she's got him working UBER to pay the bills!!! Meanwhile I bet she's sleeping with the neighbor who doesn't need to do UBER.
> 
> Hey since he wanted to be a helicopter pilot, look out for UBER Heli.


Never wanted to be a helicopter pilot. I got my fixed wing license when I was 19. I have several hours logged on rotary but don't have my ratings for one.

So besides being under employed, over educated, overly obnoxious with a girlfriend who's ashamed of him, what else have you done with your life?



Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Yes!! All of your assumptions are so true!!! Let me don you the king of UBERpeople forum!!!! Lol dude your old, and you do UBER. Your like the old man Wal Mart greeter except you think you are UBERpsychic. Maybe UBER will let you do palm readings to help with your wife's credit card problems.


Lol, I made no assumptions. I stated facts as presented by your own words on the forums.

And I am far from old, but keep making those assumptions...


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

jp300h said:


> I'm still wondering why you are here instead of bar tending? Speaking of which, I could really use a drink right about now


I'm doing the classes for job placement. Done in 4 weeks. So make all the jokes you want, while you idiots are humping the road for no tips I'll be out of this crap.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I'm doing the classes for job placement. Done in 4 weeks. So make all the jokes you want, while you idiots are humping the road for no tips I'll be out of this crap.


classes? As in bartending school?

And you shouldn't be so quick to assume what we are/are not doing with our time outside of uber.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I'm doing the classes for job placement. Done in 4 weeks. So make all the jokes you want, while you idiots are humping the road for no tips I'll be out of this crap.


You don't have a good attitude


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Never wanted to be a helicopter pilot. I got my fixed wing license when I was 19. I have several hours logged on rotary but don't have my ratings for one.
> 
> So besides being under employed, over educated, overly obnoxious with a girlfriend who's ashamed of him, what else have you done with your life?


Are we measuring our penises now? Mine is 6ft.

I'm fine with your assumptions. You can sit in your house and picture a lazy millennial. Maybe even knit a blanket that says "millennials suck".


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UBER will let you do palm readings to help with your wife's credit card problems.[/QUOTE]


jp300h said:


> classes? As in bartending school?
> 
> And you shouldn't be so quick to assume what we are/are not doing with our time outside of uber.


Mandatory Job placement classes probably for unemployment benefits.

Learning how to make "Habitually unemployed" look good on his ol' resume....


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> You don't have a good attitude


Sorry I was joking. You shouldn't take everything I say so serious. It's my sense of humor. Everyone is way too serious on here.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> UBER will let you do palm readings to help with your wife's credit card problems.


Mandatory Job placement classes probably for unemployment benefits.

Learning how to make "Habitually unemployed" look good on his ol' resume....[/QUOTE]

It's a six week course. I wish I could get unemployment benefits, id take em in a second over picking up unruly uber customers.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> It's a six week course. I wish I could get unemployment benefits, id take em in a second over picking up unruly uber customers.


So it is bartending school?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

LOL, and now I am lost again. Who is actually fussin' and feuding and who is bipolerizing and split personality messn'?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Roses are red. Violets are blue. I'm schizophrenic and so am I


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> LOL, and now I am lost again. Who is actually fussin' and feuding and who is bipolerizing and split personality messn'?
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Roses are red. Violets are blue. I'm schizophrenic and so am I


I'm bipolar schizophrenic with symptoms of UBER disgust


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Hire the handicapped. We're fun to watch


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Manesh Patel, where are you, man?


----------



## Dutch-Ub (Mar 1, 2016)

What a shame. So what will you do when one of her friends gets u as a driver. Pff.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

DirtyRead said:


> You can't believe people believed your lie? Is that what you mean? Yes, I guess it is unbelievable when a person especially strangers take you at your word. But not really, not when you think of it just like that. The thing I am smuggling to understand is why you the mastermind of this intercut rouse is shocked at your own genius. Take a bow and move over Ashton kutcher RED LEADER is the new king. Seriously it was fun. Can I sleep with your imaginary girlfriend now?


Uh...you should go back and read the initial post. This story wasn't mine.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> UBER will let you do palm readings to help with your wife's credit card problems.


Mandatory Job placement classes probably for unemployment benefits.

Learning how to make "Habitually unemployed" look good on his ol' resume....[/QUOTE]

Nope. Probation. He is on probation.


----------



## JamesN (Jan 5, 2017)

No level of work is beneath me, and my girlfriend feels the same way. If she was actually that embarrassed of me than I wouldn't be with her.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Parole? lol


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

NASCAR1991 said:


> Tell them you just chilling for now. That's what I do.
> Yet I go out all the time and not afraid to spend in San Francisco.
> They all confused of how I can afford it.
> If he a mafia
> ...


Thinking like a politician.


DRider85 said:


> Lol I know, I used that quote from the movie DRIVE. Love that movie.
> 
> You should look up Drive 2 Uber Parody Trailer on youtube and I promise you will relate to it.


Been doing 50hrs a week, just part time right now.


----------



## Buckpasser (Sep 30, 2015)

I don't want myself to know I'm an UBER driver I'm trying to keep it a secret


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> True I'm working on it but so is everyone on this platform. I highly doubt anyone in here is dreaming of doing this forever.
> 
> Get a better job and a better girlfriend is everyone's dream in here. If anyone says different than they are a liar, not me however. You will always hear the truth from Steveyoungerthanmontana lol


Actually, some poeple marry their girlfriends, or are considering it after some time goes by, so I don't think they're all wanting to get a better girlfriend. Did you tell your girlfriend about your plans? Are you guys competing to see who will dump the other one for someone better, first?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Buckpasser said:


> I don't want myself to know I'm an UBER driver I'm trying to keep it a secret


LoL, Buck


----------



## Kazerun (Oct 31, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> You are not just an Uber. You are also a person. That's what I would say.


And a independence uber partner.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Tell them you are a human trafficker.


----------



## Uber-licious (May 22, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> My niece works for McDonalds and is very proud of that. Only difference is that she started there in 1989 when she was 16, and after very hard work and company tuition assistance she is now a regional VP of Marketing making well over $300k with bonuses. So I guess working at McDonalds is better then driving for Uber.


Ya think?


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Uber-licious said:


> Ya think?


Huh? What? When, ....


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

There's no shame in working.


----------



## TimChgo9 (Jan 5, 2017)

I don't worry about what people think about what I do. 
I have a full time work-from-home job. You wouldn't believe the number of people who think I do something 
borderline illegal for a living, because I work from home. I got a lecture from one well meaning, but ignorant person, about working for "scam companies" that prey on people. I do tech support for a large, worldwide electronics manufacturer. Even after I tell some people 
that I am told I am lying.... go figure. 

I drive Uber as well, and don't care who knows it, or what they think about it. I also don't give a crap what my gf thinks. 
She has her job, I have mine. Heck, driving Uber gets me out of the house, and away from her, so it's win-win.


----------



## UberHoax (Dec 9, 2015)

If your lying about being an uber driver, I think you're lying about having a girlfriend


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> My niece works for McDonalds and is very proud of that. Only difference is that she started there in 1989 when she was 16, and after very hard work and company tuition assistance she is now a regional VP of Marketing making well over $300k with bonuses. So I guess working at McDonalds is better then driving for Uber.


Good for her, the young people today need to learn how to become responsible, work for what they want, and quit being so entitled.

Oh back to what was on my mind......

Tell your niece their food sucks!!


----------



## Iceagetlc (Nov 26, 2016)

The amount of times I'm hit on/solicited for a number on rides leads me to believe you have the ability to overcome your job title.


----------



## ap1342 (May 4, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> My girlfriends friends think I'm a teacher.
> 
> What do you people say? I can't be the only one in hiding.


What will you do if you happen to pick one or two of them together knowing that they know you?

You may be then say 'in today's world, a man cannot depend on one job to keep a family going as may be needed'


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

ap1342 said:


> What will you do if you happen to pick one or two of them together knowing that they know you?
> 
> You may be then say 'in today's world, a man cannot depend on one job to keep a family going as may be needed'


Except all of their boyfriends can, but they probably do it too. With girls it's about the man, his job and status. I'm sure some of those girls aren't totally honest with their friends either.

Supposedly one is a taxi driver but owns a lot of property. One is this but has that, one does this but does that. Lots of stories from all of them, and I bet it's all just a lot of exaggeration.

Everyone in this forum acts like it's a big deal, but everyone is doing this shit, especially girls. Society is all about status in money, and it's perpetrated by women.

Also quick note, my girlfriend her friends, and their community, is all Asian. To me it seems like a bigger deal to them, but it might just be the influence of American culture.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

JamesN said:


> No level of work is beneath me, and my girlfriend feels the same way. If she was actually that embarrassed of me than I wouldn't be with her.


Baha everyone with their self righteous posts. These are all lies, do they really make you feel better by posting them? Just be honest people. Tell your girlfriends mom you clean toilets for a living and get back to me.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Poopy54 said:


> Tell your niece their food sucks!!


She already knows that, but she is so good at marketing that she can sell crappy food to billions of people a year. I guess that's like Uber. They can sell crappy rates to millions of drivers a year. 
You just gave me a great idea. I should see if my niece wants to market for Uber. She could probably get 200k more drivers for half the rates of what they are today. Thanks for your intuition.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> What would I say?
> 
> "Walk."


LoL, Karen;

Irreplaceable
Beyoncé
To the left, to the left
To the left, to the left
To the left, to the left
Everything you own in the box to the left
In the closet that's my stuff, yes
If I bought it please don't touch
And keep talking that mess, that's fine
But could you walk and talk at the same time?
And it's my mine name that is on that tag
So remove your bags let me call you a cab
Standing in the front yard telling me
How I'm such a fool, talking about
How I'll never ever find a man like you
You got me twisted
You must not know 'bout me
You must not know 'bout me
I could have another you in a minute
Matter fact he'll be here in a minute, baby


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> My girlfriends friends think I'm a teacher.
> 
> What do you people say? I can't be the only one in hiding.


dump her. a wise man once told me there are thousands out there.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

roadman said:


> dump her. a wise man once told me there are thousands out there.


I think she ought to dump HIM.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

she probably needs rides though.


----------



## johnny pastrami (Sep 18, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> My girlfriends friends think I'm a teacher.
> 
> What do you people say? I can't be the only one in hiding.


Tell her friends u are pimping her and watch their reaction.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> My girlfriends friends think I'm a teacher.
> 
> What do you people say? I can't be the only one in hiding.


get a better paying job then sweetie..


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Baha everyone with their self righteous posts. These are all lies, do they really make you feel better by posting them? Just be honest people. Tell your girlfriends mom you clean toilets for a living and get back to me.


You seem immature.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> You seem immature.


Says the guy with Sega dreamcast as his profile pic. Hilarious how you all think you are all so perfect. Rarely any honesty from anyone in this forum, just a bunch of posturing and high and mighty talk from people literally on the same level. Too LOL!!


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Says the guy with Sega dreamcast as his profile pic. Hilarious how you all think you are all so perfect. Rarely any honesty from anyone in this forum, just a bunch of posturing and high and mighty talk from people literally on the same level. Too LOL!!


So now you are judging my Sega Dreamcast avatar? What is wrong with you my man? Why do you act like this?


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

merkurfan said:


> get a better paying job then sweetie..


Whoa!!! I was totally focused on this low paying servant job, but then you said get a better paying job, and I had never thought of that. Wow!!!! You should be like a life coach or something. Where do you find your inspiration to come up with such life altering advice?!!!!


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Whoa!!! I was totally focused on this low paying servant job, but then you said get a better paying job, and I had never thought of that. Wow!!!! You should be like a life coach or something. Where do you find your inspiration to come up with such life altering advice?!!!!


Instead of ranting, you could be out driving right now making a hundred bucks.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> So now you are judging my Sega Dreamcast avatar? What is wrong with you my man? Why do you act like this?


I was merely highlighting an assumption that you made about me, and used it against you. You see beyond hair on the top of the head, is skin, and then there's this really hard shell, and then beneath that is this really cool thing called a brain. The brain can be used for various different things, one of my favorite things is blasting people who use short cuts to thinking.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I was merely highlighting an assumption that you made about me, and used it against you. You see beyond hair on the top of the head, is skin, and then there's this really hard shell, and then beneath that is this really cool thing called a brain. The brain can be used for various different things, one of my favorite things is blasting people who use short cuts to thinking.


What assumption did I make about you?


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Let me tell you we pro cabbies who have way more experience and seniority than you Uber drivers say when asked what you do for a living: Anything but taxi.

When we meet somebody, either make sure the taxi is hid some unknown place several streets over OR rent a car for the day.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Girlfriend's friends?

I won't even admit it to my poor aging mother. I can't help it, I don't want to shame her or embarrass my family.

I told my mom I do identity theft by installing a hidden camera that can see when people enter their pin number when they buy gas. I mean, I don't, but I just can't stand the thought of her finding out I'm a UberDriver.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

LA Cabbie said:


> Let me tell you we pro cabbies who have way more experience and seniority than you Uber drivers say when asked what you do for a living: Anything but taxi.
> 
> When we meet somebody, either make sure the taxi is hid some unknown place several streets over OR rent a car for the day.


I use to drive a taxi and I did the same thing. One time I forgot to tell a girl I hooked up with to drop me a few spots away from my cab. She saw the cab so I just said it was my uncles and that mine was in the shop. It was actually at home, I just drove my taxi cause I didn't want to drive all the way home and get it before we went out.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Tedgey said:


> Girlfriend's friends?
> 
> I won't even admit it to my poor aging mother. I can't help it, I don't want to shame her or embarrass my family.
> 
> I told my mom I do identity theft by installing a hidden camera that can see when people enter their pin number when they buy gas. I mean, I don't, but I just can't stand the thought of her finding out I'm a UberDriver.


That's a really well thought out fake job. Very detailed. Yeah I want to think of something cool if I have to next time.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> That's a really well thought out fake job. Very detailed. Yeah I want to think of something cool if I have to next time.


I didn't want my own mother to view me in that light. Once she kind of shyly approached me about it which I denied. So she said well how do you buy food? I panicked and told her I was distributing child pornography to people coming out of their sex addiction meetings. You should have seen the look of relief on her face. She was crying and apologized to me for thinking the worst.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Tedgey said:


> I didn't want my own mother to view me in that light. Once she kind of shyly approached me about it which I denied. So she said well how do you buy food? I panicked and told her I was distributing child pornography to people coming out of their sex addiction meetings. You should have seen the look of relief on her face. She was crying and apologized to me for thinking the worst.


Yeah only my closest personal friends know. Sometimes I wish they didn't even know. At the time it was like 'oh that's cool' now everyone knows it's lower than dirt since the price cuts. Every UBER driver I talk to when I happen to actually use the app, will whole heartedly admit it's a horrible job. Only here in this forum will you find people that say they take "pride" in being an UBER driver. Although I think they are using this website to fufill something they aren't getting in their real life.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I lost my score card for this thread! 

Who's on first?

Who shot JR?

How could Maggie pull a trigger and how hot is Steven's fictitious girlfriend?

Will Tegey turn his head?

Will Adieu say good by in english? Will Blackout stop throwing poop?

The answer to these and other "WUT's" will not be answered next fall on, The wheels of the bus!


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Yeah only my closest personal friends know. Sometimes I wish they didn't even know. At the time it was like 'oh that's cool' now everyone knows it's lower than dirt since the price cuts. Every UBER driver I talk to when I happen to actually use the app, will whole heartedly admit it's a horrible job. Only here in this forum will you find people that say they take "pride" in being an UBER driver. Although I think they are using this website to fufill something they aren't getting in their real life.


Do you do Lyft too?


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Do you do Lyft too?


Yes I somehow manage to baby those animals. Sometimes they tip two dollars so I'll take the gratitude.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm sure all of you would do whatever she said too.


----------



## Worker Bee (Jan 8, 2017)

If someone's occupation is more important in a relationship than the person themselves, it's time to find a better relationship.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

forqalso said:


> I tell other Uber drivers that I work at McDonalds.


How do you deal with the jealousy?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Yes I somehow manage to baby those animals. Sometimes they tip two dollars so I'll take the gratitude.


Well you probably make at least 100 a day before expenses. Life could be worse.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Tedgey said:


> I didn't want my own mother to view me in that light. Once she kind of shyly approached me about it which I denied. So she said well how do you buy food? I panicked and told her I was distributing child pornography to people coming out of their sex addiction meetings. You should have seen the look of relief on her face. She was crying and apologized to me for thinking the worst.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Wow, I was wrong about you. She is really attractive. My apologies. You really are a great guy with a beautiful girlfriend.
> 
> My only question to you is? how do you explain how I also have pics of your girlfriend? Is it because I'm banging her, or perhaps because the photo you used is all over google??
> 
> ...


I knew you were banging her!!!!! How dare you?!!!! Wait till I get my hands on you!!

If you type in her name you can get it too. What's her name again?


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I knew you were banging her!!!!! How dare you?!!!! Wait till I get my hands on you!!


All she kept telling me was how good it was to be with a real man. Sorry for your mental and physical "short-comings". She is so open and communicative after a good pleasure session. Oh the ways we laughed... it was quite beautiful actually.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Steve I don't believe you anymore. You turn on the phone and start driving people and get paid. You're BSing us or highly exaggerating.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

jp300h said:


> All she kept telling me was how good it was to be with a real man. Sorry for your mental and physical "short-comings". She is so open and communicative after a good pleasure session. Oh the ways we laughed... it was quite beautiful actually.


Now I keep picturing a Florida Gator with my girlfriend, yuck!!! I'd much rather have a Alabama elephant with her, at least they win.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Steve I don't believe you anymore. You turn on the phone and start driving people and get paid. You're BSing us or highly exaggerating.


You've discovered my true profession, as an UBER instigator undercover working for LYFT. My cover is blown!!!


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> You've discovered my true profession, as an UBER instigator undercover working for LYFT. My cover is blown!!!


I believe your numbers more than other peoples numbers. You're complaining and these other people are only grossing 1/3 what you are. I'm just not sure why you complain.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I believe your numbers more than other peoples numbers. You're complaining and these other people are only grossing 1/3 what you are. I'm just not sure why you complain.


Well my numbers are super bad for being in LA and owning your own car.

See again people don't realize how great it was being a taxi driver, I made a grand a week without sweating, and the company took care of the taxi cab.

You see the difference?

TAXI - 200 - 400 dollar days - no taking care of the car + tipping every ride almost.

UBER - 60 - 100 dollars - your own vehicle that you have pay for when it breaks down. No tipping.

I'm still astonished that it's this hard for people to understand yet.


----------



## andersen09 (Jul 17, 2016)

Young Padowan,

No Stress, you must have
Stress, your girlfriend has

Master Yoda, will relieve her stress
Go Drive, Young Padowan
No Worry, about GF you must have
Taken Care of Back Home, She will be/
While you're driving,
By master Yoda.

May the Force be With you Young Padowan


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

andersen09 said:


> Young Padowan,
> 
> No Stress, you must have
> Stress, your girlfriend has
> ...


Dude, none of your posts make any sense.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

LA Cabbie said:


> Dude, none of your posts make any sense.


The force is not with you


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

LA Cabbie said:


> Dude, none of your posts make any sense.


Are you still a cab driver or UBER? I would go back to cab driving in LA if there was money, is there any?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Well my numbers are super bad for being in LA and owning your own car.
> 
> See again people don't realize how great it was being a taxi driver, I made a grand a week without sweating, and the company took care of the taxi cab.
> 
> ...


How much do cabs make now?


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

I quit my taxi cab driving way back in 2013 and had to get another job. Worked there for two years, hated it and then started with UBER.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I quit my taxi cab driving way back in 2013 and had to get another job. Worked there for two years, hated it and then started with UBER.


So you started Uber over a job that u hated. And that job u hated, you chose to do that instead of the job you love


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> So you started Uber over a job that u hated. And that job u hated, you chose to do that instead of the job you love


No I had to quit Taxi cab driving cause UBER and LYFT took all my money. One week I made no money. I started making about three hundred dollars a week and quit. I even tryed a few other taxi cab companies in my area, and no money. The only taxi cab drivers who are surviving are the ones who have done it for 10-30 years.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> No I had to quit Taxi cab driving cause UBER and LYFT took all my money. One week I made no money. I started making about three hundred dollars a week and quit. I even tryed a few other taxi cab companies in my area, and no money. The only taxi cab drivers who are surviving are the ones who have done it for 10-30 years.


Couldn't cut it at previous job...
Couldn't cut it as an Uber Driver...
Couldn't cut it as a Fake Teacher...
Can't even cut it as a decent human being...


----------



## Truman (Nov 27, 2016)

Agree with her... hide the shameful secret of "uber driver"


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Couldn't cut it at previous job...
> Couldn't cut it as an Uber Driver...
> Couldn't cut it as a Fake Teacher...
> Can't even cut it as a decent human being...


Oh UBER select is back to judge people. Go to UBER X and you try it. Oh wait that wouldn't be able to pay for your wife and her spending sprees.

Post a picture of her and I'll tell you if it's worth it. If she's not an 11 she's not worth driving for UBER. Make her drive.

Also btw, my career as a fake teacher is going astoundingly good. The only thing that sucks is not getting that paycheck, but I've had worse fake jobs.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Oh UBER select is back to judge people. Go to UBER X and you try it. Oh wait that wouldn't be able to pay for your wife and her spending sprees.
> 
> Post a picture of her and I'll tell you if it's worth it. If she's not an 11 she's not worth driving for UBER. Make her drive.
> 
> Also btw, my career as a fake teacher is going astoundingly good. The only thing that sucks is not getting that paycheck, but I've had worse fake jobs.


This guy.... all he has are pure speculation....I'm not even married...

I drove exclusively on X before I became Select. I still take plenty of X rides. I'm not judging anyone for being an X driver, I'm judging you by being a complete idiot...

I'm not surprised that you've lied previously about what your job really is. Not surprised at all...


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> This guy.... all he has are pure speculation....I'm not even married...
> 
> I drove exclusively on X before I became Select. I still take plenty of X rides. I'm not judging anyone for being an X driver, I'm judging you by being a complete idiot...
> 
> I'm not surprised that you've lied previously about what your job really is. Not surprised at all...


Your posts are becoming a complete waste of time just to read.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Your posts are becoming a complete waste of time just to read.


Now that I realize it, aren't you the guy from a month ago that posting nothing but "Uber drivers are trash, garbage, scum, etc"?

I never caught his name but he had a broken space bar too...


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Now that I realize it, aren't you the guy from a month ago that posting nothing but "Uber drivers are trash, garbage, scum, etc"?
> 
> I never caught his name but he had a broken space bar too...


Blah blah blah. All I read now from you is just "blah blah blah I'm a great uber driver blah blah blah I'm a big business man blah blah blah"


----------



## MonkeyTOES (Oct 18, 2016)

Working for uber is better then staying home and doing jack. Don't feel embarrassed because you shouldn't be.


----------



## Ivy25 (Jul 25, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I'm pretty happy being a teacher in my fake life. I'd way rather have rich hot girls think I'm a teacher than an UBER driver. If I didn't care about getting laid, I'd probably tell them I was an UBER driver.


so it's all you and you're cool with keeping up a lie..


----------



## Chada75 (Aug 16, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Oh well my girlfriend makes a lot of money, and so do her friends. I'm highly educated but have always been super under employed. I need to find a waitress GF.


Sounds like you got a great girlfriend. 
If her standard is high, then you need to raise your game.
Also, if you call yourself superunemployed, how about starting a business?


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

what are these codes? I was asked by a passenger what's an X and an XL? I must be an X since I'm new? XL must be SUV drivers? How do I get upgraded? I only had less than 60 drives so far.



steveK2016 said:


> This guy.... all he has are pure speculation....I'm not even married...
> 
> I drove exclusively on X before I became Select. I still take plenty of X rides. I'm not judging anyone for being an X driver, I'm judging you by being a complete idiot...
> 
> I'm not surprised that you've lied previously about what your job really is. Not surprised at all...


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Ex UBER drivers tend to be bitter if their clunker is about 10 years old so they start menstruating.



Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Blah blah blah. All I read now from you is just "blah blah blah I'm a great uber driver blah blah blah I'm a big business man blah blah blah"


----------



## UberChicago80 (Dec 22, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I'm sure all of you would do whatever she said too.


This is the girl I dropped off last night from backpage.com

Reasonable rates.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Oh well my girlfriend makes a lot of money, and so do her friends. I'm highly educated but have always been super under employed. I need to find a waitress GF.


You are highly educated but always super under employed. Hmm I wonder why? LoL


----------



## Southdiver (Jan 10, 2017)

It is pretty pathetic that your "girlfriend" wants you to lie to her friends about yourself.
You are one sad individual.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

When I go on a date, the first thing I say is: "I'm a full time uber driver!"


----------



## Dukedawg (Jun 16, 2016)

Grow a pair.


----------

